# CPEC set to attract $150b investment in Pakistan



## Umair Nawaz

China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is planned to shoot up for a $ 150 billion investment, And a new whole world of business that will make it the largest economic region, as details of its size and stature are unveiled this week.

The plan is to connect three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asian Republics and aligning it with the entire South, Northern and North-Western regions.

"CPEC will blaze a whole new trail," Chinese President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Nawaz Shairf say.

The latest "Summit of top government leaders and Investors" which has just concluded in Islamabad, projects the overall international investment in CPEC, covering 2014 to 2030, will shoot up to $150 billion, terming the $46 billion initial plans for it as just the starters - just the beginning of its phase one. Prime minister Nawaz Shairf, while inaugurating the summit said CPEC is going to change fate of the entire region. He said it will eliminate poverty and unemployment and bring the people up-front into the mainstream of modern and developed countries.

"The CPEC project is the fusion of President Xi's 'one Belt One-Road' with Pakistan's 'Vision 2025', which is sought to harness Pakistan's geo-political position into geo-economic advantage by connecting the three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asia," Sharif said.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, speaking about the CPEC, its economic fruits, and investment and business potential of Pakistan, at the summit, said Pakistan will soon become the choice destination for foreign investment.

Miftah Ismail, chairman of Board of Investment (BoI) said on completion of this mega project, Pakistan will be expecting approximately $150 billion international investment in the country into different business and manufacturing centers and investment by Chinese firms.

"The estimate for the projected investment of $150 billion have been worked out on the basis of firm commitments with prospective investors," he said.

Ahsan Iqbal, Minister for Planning and Development, who is also Minister-in-Charge of CPEC, said the connectivity through this mega project will enhance trade opportunities for Pakistan with 70 per cent of the international maritime trade via Pakistan's two big ports of Karachi and the new Chinese-built port of Gwadar. "Gwadar will fast track exports and import to and from UAE, GCC, Saudi Arabia and adjacent regions," he said.

"About $18 billion worth of projects are in the implementation phase while the remaining portfolios of $17 billion projects are at the preparation stage," Ahsan Iqbal said.

An amount of $11 billion will be spent on infrastructure - mainly construction of roads and development of Gwadar port.

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong, speaking at the summit said: "We look forward to speedy completion of the projects, included in the CPEC plan. We hope, with its full implementation, it will help create more jobs, provide better health and educational facilities."

Yan Zhiyong, chairman, Power Construction Corporation of China, spoke on the role of China in promoting 'One-belt one-road CPEC initiative'. The summit attracted more than 150 leading Chinese businessmen and investors, representing industries ranging from energy to autos.

Nasir Saeed, vice-president of the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said CPEC has drawn the attention of foreign investors towards Pakistan.

Ali Mohammad, chairman of Gul Ahmed Textile Mills, asked Chinese companies to shift plants to Pakistan to overcome their high labour cost.

"Pakistan will help with its has a hug bulge of youth population. China is still exporting 36 per cent of world's textiles," he said.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/business/economy/cpec-set-to-attract-150b-investment-in-pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@HAKIKAT @Razia Sultana @Soul @pakistani342 @hellfire @PARIKRAMA @Shakuni & Ravan @mohsen @Serpentine 

'They plan they plot, so does Allah and Allah is the best of planners' ; Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Azadkashmir

Ali Mohammad, chairman of Gul Ahmed Textile Mills, asked Chinese companies to shift plants to Pakistan to overcome their high labour cost.

"Pakistan will help with its has a hug bulge of youth population. China is still exporting 36 per cent of world's textiles," he said.

lolz the youth can work in mills like thier grandfathers, instead of education. ali should send his family to work the mils as an example.


----------



## cloud4000

Umair Nawaz said:


> Miftah Ismail, chairman of Board of Investment (BoI) said on completion of this mega project, Pakistan will be expecting approximately $150 billion international investment in the country into different business and manufacturing centers and investment by Chinese firms.



$150 billion by China alone? How much is expected from non-Chinese sources?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Azadkashmir said:


> Ali Mohammad, chairman of Gul Ahmed Textile Mills, asked Chinese companies to shift plants to Pakistan to overcome their high labour cost.
> 
> "Pakistan will help with its has a hug bulge of youth population. China is still exporting 36 per cent of world's textiles," he said.
> 
> lolz the youth can work in mills like thier grandfathers, instead of education. ali should send his family to work the mils as an example.


dont worry there is plenty of unemployed youth as well as people in Pakistan who will get a chance to earn their bread n butter. Remember even for education, u need $$$ in yr pocket. Or else u have never been to a university/college.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont worry there is plenty of unemployed youth as well as people in Pakistan who will get a chance to earn their bread n butter. Remember ever for education, u need $$$ in yr pocket. Or else u have never been to a university/college.




There are millions and millions of unemployed...
I dont know which world people live in...evwry one cannot be the factory owner..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cloud4000 said:


> $150 billion by China alone? How much is expected from non-Chinese sources?


read the news first...*projects the overall international investment in CPEC, covering 2014 to 2030, will shoot up to $150 billion*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-set-to-attract-150b-investment-in-pakistan.449201/#ixzz4KANBsKJH



Mrc said:


> There are millions and millions of unemployed...
> I dont know which world people live in...evwry one cannot be the factory owner..


lol it costs atleast 100,000 -200,000 in a fairly good reputation university for just one semester these days....

I mean really common yr trying to educate everyone in a country who is under capitalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont worry there is plenty of unemployed youth as well as people in Pakistan who will get a chance to earn their bread n butter. Remember ever for education, u need $$$ in yr pocket. Or else u have never been to a university/college.



well i dont know but i doubt factory textile worker is going to earn enuff to send his kid to proper institution to get educated. what wrong with proper factories like solar panel making/wind turbine, proper metal work/cnc/ wood work/ i am taking computerised. why the hell our leaders want us to be carpet and kebab makers.

pakistan needs solar and if house equipped with solar/wid turbine, it can feed back into the grid.
why cant we have factory making water filter it not hard, so that everyhouse hold can drink pure clean water plus you can make portable water filter so people traveling in pak can drink out of river. i got one myself. 






instead we have prime minister who is a fat slob who owns sugar mills run by raw.


----------



## Hassan Guy

yeah, that could help us out......a lot


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Azadkashmir said:


> well i dont know but i doubt factory textile worker is going to earn enuff to send his kid to proper institution to get educated. what wrong with proper factories like solar panel making/wind turbine, proper metal work/cnc/ wood work/ i am taking computerised. why the hell our leaders want us to be carpet and kebab makers.
> 
> pakistan needs solar and if house equipped with solar/wid turbine, it can feed back into the grid.
> why cant we have factory making water filter it not hard, so that everyhouse hold can drink pure clean water plus you can make portable water filter so people traveling in pak can drink out of river. i got one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead we have prime minister who is a fat slob who owns sugar mills run by raw.


yr assuming way too much here, have u ever been to south n central punjab in the first place? this is where people drink contaminated water, mothers sell their children in a hope that maybe a financially strong family may adopt them. Young girls, women r forced to sell their bodies to feed their children, younger siblings. Well to be honest paying 100,000-200,000 for just one semester fees in a university is far far away from their reach nor r they thinking about that to be honest. All first they r concern abt is feeding their families first by a proper way from that they can stand on their own feet.

And employing them initially atleast as a factory worker is a good start for their lives to find a proper purpose and direction.

Yr probably living in the west and comparing yr lives and values as well as concerns with them who have no basic facilities to survive. Lets first take their standard of living to the level where u and i r standing now so that they can stand shoulder to shoulder with me and u. Then we can talk abt all those things

Remember Pakistan is a capitalist society, and overall system in our country is capitalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

I saw this in TOI . Some issues may be omitted or ignored (_like India protests for the sake of sanity in this thread)_ but it raises very good prospects for Pakistan once it is successfully implemented






I like the gains for Pakistan and for China as mentioned here in infographic. You see its rare to see such infographic in Indian mainstream media. 

No doubt the military aspect will be there over time as mentioned but then thats fine as per me. Even if someone invests $50Bn building up a place , for protecting such strategic investments adequate measures have to be taken.

@WAJsal @waz @hellfire @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AUz

Yeah sure. I'll see when the fruits are there to say.

Saying it easy..

Get to work, and then talk.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Azadkashmir said:


> it was on forum thread about his sugar mills/indians. i already told you can ask the forum they might give you link to the thread so you can read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it been 60 yrs. punjab has all the gifts like nawaz sharif and the best agriculture/ military domination. no execuse.
> contaminated water easy to solve = water filter "lifestraw". Working in factory with no rights/ethics they probably end up dying from exuastion or trapped in machine no safety. every year we send so much money for water well,food,bakra/cow/education if this was another country, it would have atleast solved water contamination.
> more like communist.


u probably havnt read my post carefully..... Last paragraph quoted again!

Yr probably living in the west and comparing yr lives and values as well as concerns with them who have no basic facilities to survive. Lets first take their standard of living to the level where u r now so that they can stand shoulder to shoulder with me and u. Then we can talk abt all those things 

*Remember Pakistan is a capitalist society, and overall system in our country is capitalism.*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-set-to-attract-150b-investment-in-pakistan.449201/#ixzz4KAY89sbq


----------



## Azadkashmir

Umair Nawaz said:


> u probably havnt read my post carefully..... Last paragraph quoted again!
> 
> Yr probably living in the west and comparing yr lives and values as well as concerns with them who have no basic facilities to survive. Lets first take their standard of living to the level where u r now so that they can stand shoulder to shoulder with me and u. Then we can talk abt all those things
> 
> *Remember Pakistan is a capitalist society, and overall system in our country is capitalism.*
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-set-to-attract-150b-investment-in-pakistan.449201/#ixzz4KAY89sbq



as far as i am concerned this should have been solved along time ago. why not try diffrerent jobs our leaders want to keep us as kebab makers and carpet weavers. 
we british pakistanis do our part more than whole punjab put together, when it comes to charity we send so much money it unbeliveable. These days our people are asking questions, and fed up. majority paks in pak spend money on stupid things suffer from ego and backward ideas. This type pf people rather spend 3 grand on car than on thier kid medcine or operation. Rather save 100 rupees than to get bike serviced than they have accident cos brakes failed. 

give it another 60 yrs and the best they can offer is textile factory, with 1920s machihery.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

PARIKRAMA said:


> I saw this in TOI . Some issues may be omitted or ignored (_like India protests for the sake of sanity in this thread)_ but it raises very good prospects for Pakistan once it is successfully implemented
> 
> View attachment 334089
> 
> 
> I like the gains for Pakistan and for China as mentioned here in infographic. You see its rare to see such infographic in Indian mainstream media.
> 
> No doubt the military aspect will be there over time as mentioned but then thats fine as per me. Even if someone invests $50Bn building up a place , for protecting such strategic investments adequate measures have to be taken.
> 
> @WAJsal @waz @hellfire @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @nair


india must understand that prosperity of Pakistan is in its direct interests. India cant have a smooth rise in isolation and ignoring south asian countries bordering it directly.

Rather then sponsoring terrorists to sabotage it, it should join the project itself for transit facilities it has long desired from Pakistan. Atleast show yr interest and intent publicly to be part of this project just as Iran, KSA, Turkey and GCC, CARs have.

Pakistan and Pakistan's military has already indirectly indicated that it would welcome indian involvement in CPEC, that is why eastern route is passing through lahore in a hope to tempt u to join it and gain mutual benefits rather then sabotaging it. @Horus



Azadkashmir said:


> as far as i am concerned this should have been solved along time ago. why not try diffrerent jobs our leaders want to keep us as kebab makers and carpet weavers.
> we british pakistanis do our part more than whole punjab put together, when it comes to charity we send so much money it unbeliveable. These days our people are asking questions, and fed up. majority paks in pak spend money on stupid things suffer from ego and backward ideas. This type pf people rather spend 3 grand on car than on thier kid medcine or operation. Rather save 100 rupees than to get bike serviced than they have accident cos brakes failed.
> 
> give it another 60 yrs and the best they can offer is textile factory, with 1920s machihery.


because Pakistan still is a capitalist country, in capitalism only rich benefit most.

Just study about capitalism and u will know what im talking abt. BTW the country yr living today is responsible for introducing this system in our part of region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Umair Nawaz said:


> india must understand that prosperity of Pakistan is in its direct interests. India cant have a smooth rise in isolation and ignoring south asian countries bordering it directly.
> 
> Rather then sponsoring terrorists to sabotage it, it should join the project itself for transit facilities it has long desired from Pakistan. Atleast show yr interest and intent publicly to be part of this project just as Iran, KSA, Turkey and GCC, CARs have.
> 
> Pakistan and Pakistan's military has already indirectly indicated that it would welcome indian involvement in CPEC, that is why eastern route is passing through lahore in a hope to tempt u to join it and gain mutual benefits rather then sabotaging it. @Horus


Joining CPEC or OBOR etc is fine point to discuss the pros and cons. Terrorism point i dont wish to talk here .. The reason being the whole thread will get derailed with our both sides folks doing the flame baiting and your good thread will get closed immediately.. Thats why i said also ignore few things in my post...

May i also add the industry houses atm in pakistan are in control of top echleon. Capitalist type wont benefit all. In a way i see folks like PM NS who controls via his family a large share of such industries and cross holding benefitting the most from teh success of CPEC.

perhaps thats one aspect which needs a much deeper introspection and correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Azadkashmir said:


> give it another 60 yrs and the best they can offer is textile factory, with 1920s machihery



Pakistani and Egyptian taxtiles are actually considered top of the world. by the way, Chinese can bring machinery... any thing new being build in UK is also going to be made in china by they way.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Umair Nawaz said:


> india must understand that prosperity of Pakistan is in its direct interests. India cant have a smooth rise in isolation and ignoring south asian countries bordering it directly.
> 
> Rather then sponsoring terrorists to sabotage it, it should join the project itself for transit facilities it has long desired from Pakistan. Atleast show yr interest and intent publicly to be part of this project just as Iran, KSA, Turkey and GCC, CARs have.
> 
> Pakistan and Pakistan's military has already indirectly indicated that it would welcome indian involvement in CPEC, that is why eastern route is passing through lahore in a hope to tempt u to join it and gain mutual benefits rather then sabotaging it. @Horus
> 
> 
> because Pakistan still is a capitalist country, in capitalism only rich benefit most.
> 
> Jist study about capitalism and u will know what im talking abt. BTW the country yr living today is responsible for introducing this system in our part of region.



Do you know were paper money comes from? how bout imf/loans/ or rothchild banking famly/money lenders of the world = survival of the fittest? 

islamic gold and silver currency? 

look am not here to discuss that what i am unhappy about is our so call intellectual bosses that run pak can only do primitive bussiness ideas. 

come on atleast go for something abit more technological, i mean production of solar panels would change pakistan big time we will save on oil, lives can be saved cos of electricty, light factories can run on solar and make good revenue. 

uk paks have even offered to invest help etc but require protection.



Mrc said:


> Pakistani and Egyptian taxtiles are actually considered top of the world. by the way, Chinese can bring machinery... any thing new being build in UK is also going to be made in china by they way.



yh that is now under cpec. hey uk pakistani can bring machinery but since we dont have nawaz uncle connection we have to pay huge blackmail bribes and the machine probably get stolen anyway.


----------



## Mrc

yh that is now under cpec. hey uk pakistani can bring machinery but since we dont have nawaz uncle connection we have to pay huge blackmail bribes and the machine probably get stolen anyway.[/QUOTE]


I wanted to answer this but it may hurt.... so peace...

think beyond politics.... and personalities.... and remember

its better to rule in hell than to serve in heaven...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

PARIKRAMA said:


> Joining CPEC or OBOR etc is fine point to discuss the pros and cons. Terrorism point i dont wish to talk here .. The reason being the whole thread will get derailed with our both sides folks doing the flame baiting and your good thread will get closed immediately.. Thats why i said also ignore few things in my post...
> 
> May i also add the industry houses atm in pakistan are in control of top echleon. Capitalist type wont benefit all. In a way i see folks like PM NS who controls via his family a large share of such industries and cross holding benefitting the most from teh success of CPEC.
> 
> perhaps thats one aspect which needs a much deeper introspection and correction.


Yes that it for now, but remember just a military coup may solve that problem in short to medium term. But in the long term capitalism must be eradicated from not just from our country but from this region as a whole to ensure smooth and proper prosperity of the common man.

If u wish to discuss pros n cons in joining CPEC, then now after kulbhushan yadav terrorism angle and sabotage as well as the statements of yr leaders of past two years will come under discussion too, since indian intentions and position of this government specially is out in open Specially after LEMOA.

But what we want u to do is be wise enough to let go of the petty issues and hostility and think in long term, when it comes to CPEC and it benefit to Pakistan and region, which is in yr long time interests as well as yr own individual country's economy and financial rise.

If u have a problem with the fact that it passes through G-B where u have claims over , then fine but be part of energy imports and gas pipelines through iran which Russia (gazprom) is building in our behalf, funnily it also passes through lahore.
After all IPI was yr own idea that u came up with in 1996. U maybe even allowed to trade with iran and afghanistan as a result. And u may end up joining the ECO initiative, Istanbul-Tehran-Quetta rail and road network in which eastern european countries like Romania and bulgaria have shown interest too? That way u maybe able to do trade with EU too in long term rather then only relying on sea routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## freeskylord

These kind of news and articles are advertisements only.



PARIKRAMA said:


> I saw this in TOI . Some issues may be omitted or ignored (_like India protests for the sake of sanity in this thread)_ but it raises very good prospects for Pakistan once it is successfully implemented
> 
> View attachment 334089
> 
> 
> I like the gains for Pakistan and for China as mentioned here in infographic. You see its rare to see such infographic in Indian mainstream media.
> 
> No doubt the military aspect will be there over time as mentioned but then thats fine as per me. Even if someone invests $50Bn building up a place , for protecting such strategic investments adequate measures have to be taken.
> 
> @WAJsal @waz @hellfire @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @nair



CPEC will make Pakistan the next asian tiger? 
And soon they will become the next Asian dragon i guess? 

What our media reports is insane. 

There are so many projects like CPEC running in India, is it so easy to develop so fast? I don't think.

This investment if done today wil reap after 20 years and after 20 years other countries would be 5 times richer. 

One CPEC is not going to solve any problem for Pak.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Azadkashmir said:


> Do you know were paper money comes from? how bout imf/loans/ or rothchild banking famly/money lenders of the world = survival of the fittest?
> 
> islamic gold and silver currency?
> 
> look am not here to discuss that what i am unhappy about is our so call intellectual bosses that run pak can only do primitive bussiness ideas.
> 
> come on atleast go for something abit more technological, i mean production of solar panels would change pakistan big time we will save on oil, lives can be saved cos of electricty, light factories can run on solar and make good revenue.
> 
> uk paks have even offered to invest help etc but require protection.
> 
> 
> 
> yh that is now under cpec. hey uk pakistani can bring machinery but since we dont have nawaz uncle connection we have to pay huge blackmail bribes and the machine probably get stolen anyway.


that is good way forward in future, but as of now i have told u that ground situation is in those areas and what people want in short term.

Regarding the rest, no matter if it is rothchild banking system or whatever, it will be gotten rid of if we remove capitalism from our country and gradually from the world once and for all.

What yr focusing at is just financial aspect of capitalism's advance form called Global monopoly, but in order to ever get rid of that u first will have to get rid of capitalism as a whole because its rules and engagements make u adhere the global financial system run by these monopolies. that is why i have said u before and saying u again to *study the capitalism yrself to know how it works, and what r its rules of engagements.*


----------



## Azadkashmir

Umair Nawaz said:


> that is good way forward in future, but as of now i have told u that ground situation is in those areas and what people want to in short term.
> 
> Regarding the rest, no matter if it is rothchild banking system or whatever, it will be gotten rid of if we remove capitalism from our country and gradually from the world once and for all.
> 
> What yr focusing at is just financial aspect of capitalism's advance form called Global monopoly, but in order to ever get rid of that u first will have to get rid of capitalism as a whole because its rules and engagements make u adhere the global financial system run by these monopolies. thats is why i have said u before and saying u again to study the capitalism yrself to know how it works, and what r its rules of engagements.




bro i have been saying about introducing gold and silver /shikh imran hussein. gaddafi of libya did but he was weak military wise, nato murdered him. The reason why the pak crooks dont allow it because their black money will become worthless paper over night. i want pak to go into survival prepper mode = solar/wind turbine, water filters, stockup on dry food long shelf life, guns/knives/ammo, wood stove, radio commnication, warm clothes/gloves etc. this will save lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yes that it for now, but remember just a military coup may solve that problem in short to medium term. But in the long term capitalism must be eradicated from not just from our country but from this region as a whole to ensure smooth and proper prosperity of the common man.
> 
> If u wish to discuss pros n cons in joining CPEC, then now after kulbhushan yadav terrorism angle and sabotage as well as the statements of yr leaders of past two years will come under discussion too, since indian intentions and position of this government specially is out in open Specially after LEMOA.
> 
> But what i want u to do is be wise enough to let go of the petty issues and hostility and think in long term, when it comes to CPEC and it benefit to Pakistan and region, which is in yr long time interests as well as yr own individual country.
> 
> If u have a problem with the fact that it passes through G-B where u have claims over , then fine but be part of energy imports and gas pipelines through iran which Russia (gazprom) is building in our behalf, funnily it also passes through lahore.
> After all IPI was yr own idea that u came up with in 1996. U maybe even allowed to trade with iran and afghanistan as a result. And u may end up joining the ECO initiative, Istanbul-Tehran-Quetta rail and road network in which eastern european countries like Romania and bulgaria have shown interest too? That way u maybe able to do trade with EU too in long term rather then only relying on sea routes.



Coup is not a solution . The fact remains military as a institution should be under a civilian setup not the reverse ways. 
To reach top, men of all ages and experience many times have to dirty their hands in order to survive in the system.

Corruption in South asia is a fundamental problem affecting everyone. I am not saying military folks never indulges nor I can say with authority they do as well. It's as ambiguous as trusting the words of a politician who cries out loud saying his words are honest.

Economic cooperation will always benefit countries not just India Pakistan but rayher home to the world's largest populations living close by China India Pakistan Bangladesh etc. I am a firm believer that every issue of what we see today can be solved if economic cooperation leads to interdependency and thereby acting like a low dose medicine for treating both countries of the disease of enmity.

Of course such points are big off topic here. Same like Yadav and LEMOA. We both sides will find 1000 point to disagree, point fingers and still say many things. But we need to find a common point to agree on and start from there. Sadly I don't think now is the right time to talk all that. Again for some other thread ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Azadkashmir said:


> bro i have been saying about introducing gold and silver /shikh imran hussein. gaddafi of libya did but he was weak military wise, nato murdered him. The reason why the pak crooks dont allow it because their black money will become worthless paper over night. i want pak to go into survival prepper mode = solar/wind turbine, water filters, stockup on dry food long shelf life, guns/knives/ammo, wood stove, radio commnication, warm clothes/gloves etc. this will save lives.


yes yr right, but security wise dont worry abt Pakistan, because Allah has blessed us with powerful intelligence forces, armed forces and we r according to west fastest growing nuke arsenal country.

West n NATO know very well abt us and we abt them specially after thrashing them in Afghanistan.

Remember in afghanistan we have beaten 28 countries alliance called NATO. It was 28 vs 2 (Pakistan and real Afghanistan ie Taliban).


----------



## Azadkashmir

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes yr right, but security wise dont worry abt Pakistan, because Allah has blessed us with powerful intelligence forces, armed forces and we r according to west fastest growing nuke arsenal country.
> 
> West n NATO know very well abt us and we abt them specially after thrashing them in Afghanistan.
> 
> Remember in afghanistan we have beaten 28 countries alliance called NATO. It was 28 vs 2 (Pakistan and real Afghanistan ie Taliban).




they got india to do the dirty work europe and usa can go home untouched. india will do it to please western master. 
ghazwa?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

PARIKRAMA said:


> Coup is not a solution . The fact remains military as a institution should be under a civilian setup not the reverse ways.
> To reach top, men of all ages and experience many times have to dirty their hands in order to survive in the system.
> 
> Corruption in South asia is a fundamental problem affecting everyone. I am not saying military folks never indulges nor I can say with authority they do as well. It's as ambiguous as trusting the words of a politician who cries out loud saying his words are honest.
> 
> Economic cooperation will always benefit countries not just India Pakistan but rayher home to the world's largest populations living close by China India Pakistan Bangladesh etc. I am a firm believer that every issue of what we see today can be solved if economic cooperation leads to interdependency and thereby acting like a low dose medicine for treating both countries of the disease of enmity.
> 
> Of course such points are big off topic here. Same like Yadav and LEMOA. We both sides will find 1000 point to disagree, point fingers and still say many things. But we need to find a common point to agree on and start from there. Sadly I don't think now is the right time to talk all that. Again for some other thread ..


What we want u to do is be part of this project and help us grow to ensure yr own smooth economical rise, just as china is doing with its CPEC initiative as a whole rather then sabotaging it.

That way we all can work towards mutual prosperity and regional economical integration. The long term goal of China as well as Pakistan and Russia is on board (through SCO) in this with us is to ensure Asia and Asiatic countries become stronger enough to play vital role in world affairs as a unit like EU for our common benefits.

This BRICKS, AIDB r also part of this goal. But in order to achieve that, we need a strong regional economic connectivity, so that we have a proper inter dependence amongst eachother, rather then relying upon trade with EU, IMF, World Bank etc



Azadkashmir said:


> they got india to do the dirty work europe and usa can go home untouched. india will do it to please western master.
> ghazwa?.


yes and thats why we need india to join this CPEC for its own good, rather then becoming Pakistan of 20th century, which was nothing but a western stogie. Follow posts with Parikaram in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

Umair Nawaz said:


> China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is planned to shoot up for a $ 150 billion investment, And a new whole world of business that will make it the largest economic region, as details of its size and stature are unveiled this week.



Its just the Phase I and II which will result in over $ 150 billion worth of investment from China, ME, Russia, etc. But add Western investments into different sectors including the stock market, labor market, etc. You'd be looking at over $ 200 billion worth of investments over the next 10 years.

I said the same exact figure ($ 150 billion) like 2 years ago when CPEC had barely started and many on here (Indian and Pakistani members) laughed at me, called me names and God knows what else. Glad to see that number being right

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

this is the Chinese marshal plan for Pakistan... and I am personally thankful to our friend who has come to our help in time of need....


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Viper0011. said:


> Its just the Phase I and II which will result in over $ 150 billion worth of investment from China, ME, Russia, etc. But add Western investments into different sectors including the stock market, labor market, etc. You'd be looking at over $ 200 billion worth of investments over the next 10 years.
> 
> I said the same exact figure ($ 150 billion) like 2 years ago when CPEC had barely started and many on here (Indian and Pakistani members) laughed at me, called me names and God knows what else. Glad to see that number being right


yes thats the plan but lets see, we truly want india to be part of this project too for its own mutual benefits and regional economic connectivity. Even the eastern route passes very close to indian border in a hope to tempt them to join it. 

That way American Pivot to Asia will get indirect benefits, since it will help indian, economy, trade and ensuring a smooth and cost effective rise of that country.


----------



## Viper0011.

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes thats the plan but lets see, we truly want india to be part of this project too for its own mutual benefits and regional economic connectivity. Even the eastern route passes very close to indian border in a hope to tempt them to join it.




I wrote it just a few days ago on a different thread where Iran wanted to join the CPEC. I've met with a couple dozen Indian businessmen at their Indian-American Business Association. About 90% of them are anxious to jump into the CPEC and know how it would revolutionalize a third of world's economy and population through rail, 4 hour flight and a short shipping distance. But that's in the near future. Right now, they want to continue to milk the US out of money. These guys are very smart.

I bet my money on it, when CPEC phase II starts and things start to move between the Central Russian states, Russia, Iran, China and ME through Pakistan, India will one day wake up being "buddy buddy" to this CPEC like they were never oppose to it. Just watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

cloud4000 said:


> $150 billion by China alone? How much is expected from non-Chinese sources?


It's already reached around $90 Billion.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Viper0011. said:


> I wrote it just a few days ago on a different thread where Iran wanted to join the CPEC. I've met with a couple dozen Indian businessmen at their Indian-American Business Association. About 90% of them are anxious to jump into the CPEC and know how it would revolutionalize a third of world's economy and population through rail, 4 hour flight and a short shipping distance. But that's in the near future. Right now, they want to continue to milk the US out of money. These guys are very smart.
> 
> I bet my money on it, when CPEC phase II starts and things start to move between the Central Russian states, Russia, Iran, China and ME through Pakistan, India will one day wake up being "buddy buddy" to this CPEC like they were never oppose to it. Just watch


infact That way American Pivot to Asia will get indirect benefits, since it will help indian, economy, trade and ensuring a smooth and cost effective rise of that country. Further strengthening its position viz a viz china economically?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

That's a huge amount guys. Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nick_indian said:


> That's a huge amount guys. Congratulations


we dont need yr congratulations, but want u to be part of it to ensure its and yrs smooth sailing rather then sabotaging it.


----------



## Hellfire

@Umair Nawaz thanks for the tag.

Excellent prospects for Pakistan indeed especially in service sector. And that is what will give greater employment to greater number of people too.

After going through a number of posts, what I can discern, and here am saying out of my own personal belief, is that like India had suggested relegating Kashmir to the background, as we did in case of Chinese issue, we, as countries, should relegate it to the background, and proceed on mutual trade enhancement. The advent of CPEC should not be a challenge, rather be a welcome development for all sensible people. However, the animosity is unfortunately far too greater here.

I think Pakistan should grant MFN status to India and get majorly into trade. Pakistan supplied a lot of items to India also. We need the trade to join the nations while maintaining a status quo on contentious issues and focussing more on pacts/links that are mutual benefit.

It is high time that trade, economic prosperity becomes the focus of our relatively young nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Razia Sultana

Umair Nawaz said:


> @HAKIKAT @Razia Sultana @Soul @pakistani342 @hellfire @PARIKRAMA @Shakuni & Ravan @mohsen @Serpentine
> 
> 'They plan they plot, so does Allah and Allah is the best of planners' ; Quran.


Despite the fact that India can not support this project for only one reason that it passes through an Indian territory in Pakistan's occupation, the investment is indeed good for your country. I really wish it boosts your economy and brings the growth on par with Bangladesh. Best wishes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

hellfire said:


> @Umair Nawaz thanks for the tag.
> 
> Excellent prospects for Pakistan indeed especially in service sector. And that is what will give greater employment to greater number of people too.
> 
> After going through a number of posts, what I can discern, and here am saying out of my own personal belief, is that like India had suggested relegating Kashmir to the background, as we did in case of Chinese issue, we, as countries, should relegate it to the background, and proceed on mutual trade enhancement. The advent of CPEC should not be a challenge, rather be a welcome development for all sensible people. However, the animosity is unfortunately far too greater here.
> 
> I think Pakistan should grant MFN status to India and get majorly into trade. Pakistan supplied a lot of items to India also. We need the trade to join the nations while maintaining a status quo on contentious issues and focussing more on pacts/links that are mutual benefit.
> 
> It is high time that trade, economic prosperity becomes the focus of our relatively young nations.


keep the focus on CPEC for now, for MFN and putting Kashmir issue on ''background'' will never happen. Our markets and anything else would only happen for indian companies when india will give up on kashmir, thats our stance and it remains crystal clear. Basically if u want to carter the world's 5th largest market then u will have to give us something in return which is worth giving u 5th largest market.

Now regarding CPEC its a transit and energy production and import project. Yr welcome for that purpose. We may give u trade routes for international trade and transit oil gas pipelines into yr own consumer market not for selling yr goods/investment into our domestic market.

Infact im myself strictly against allowing MFN or putting Kashmir issue in the background......Thats NEVER going to happen without Kashmir.



Razia Sultana said:


> Despite the fact that India can not support this project for only one reason that it passes through an Indian territory in Pakistan's occupation, the investment is indeed good for your country. I really wish it boosts your economy and brings the growth on par with Bangladesh. Best wishes!


on per with bangladesh? r u serious? comparing our country with them is like an insult to us. Remember! we already r 26th largest economy in terms of PPP. This with help us get into G20 bracket.

First go through this thread, since that wasnt the reason for me to quote u. We want u to join CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

Umair Nawaz said:


> *Our markets and anything else would only happen for indian companies when india will give up on kashmir, thats our stance and it remains crystal clear. Basically if u want to carter the world's 5th largest market then u will have to give us something in return which is worth giving u 5th largest market.*


Please get your intelligence tested. I think you must be in the bottom quartile of the entire planet. In that little short post of yours, you made 3 glaring mistakes.
*
Mistake number 1 you made:*
A market is defined by its economic size, not its population size.
Pakistan is the Worlds 38th largest market. Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Thirty Eighth

Mistake number 2 you made:*
Whereas signing of MFN and opening markets is reciprocal. In case you don't understand what that means -
That would mean Pakistan would get access to the Worlds 7th largest market.
Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Seventh*.

All in all, by signing MFN with India, Pakistan would be the bigger beneficiary, not India.

*Mistake number 3 you made: *
Lastly, *even if* Pakistan were the Worlds biggest market the size of US, China and Japan _put together_, India would still not put up Kashmir.

There is no circumstance under which India would ever be ready to barter Kashmir.



Umair Nawaz said:


> on per with bangladesh? r u serious? comparing our country with them is like an insult to us. Remember! we already r 26th largest economy in terms of PPP. This with help us get into G20 bracket.
> 
> First go through this thread, since that wasnt the reason for me to quote u. We want u to join CPEC.


And yet, in 1.5 decades Bangladesh would surpass your economy. 
They have already surpassed Pakistan in all social indicators.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Acknowledge said:


> Please get your intelligence tested. I think you must be in the bottom quartile of the entire planet. In that little short post of yours, you made 3 glaring mistakes.
> *
> Mistake number 1 you made:*
> A market is defined by its economic size, not its population size.
> Pakistan is the Worlds 38th largest market. Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Thirty Eighth
> 
> Mistake number 2 you made:*
> Whereas signing of MFN and opening markets is reciprocal. In case you don't understand what that means -
> That would mean Pakistan would get access to the Worlds 7th largest market.
> Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Seventh*.
> 
> All in all, by signing MFN with India, Pakistan would be the bigger beneficiary, not India.
> 
> *Mistake number 3 you made: *
> Lastly, *even if* Pakistan were the Worlds biggest market the size of US, China and Japan _put together_, India would still not put up Kashmir.
> 
> There is no circumstance under which India would ever be ready to barter Kashmir.
> 
> 
> And yet, in 1.5 decades Bangladesh would surpass your economy.
> They have already surpassed Pakistan in all social indicators.


1) fair enough. But i was talking abt potential consumer market which is of 200 million.
2) How about i tell u that we dont have any interest in catering yr domestic market, nor do we have a real MNCs which can compete yr own MNCs as well as already established international MNCs which have already consolidated in almost every sector of yr market. Its a lost cause for us but same isnt the case for yr MNCs when it comes to invest and do business in our country. We hardly have a competition. 

So over the surface i do agree by reading the rules it does looks mutual beneficial, but in reality it isnt.

3) Well then, thats something u will have to with or with MFN or anything else. Anyways lets see.

Regarding yr t that u wrote that they have already passes in all social indicators, makes me laugh at yr lack of knowledge about my country. Remember! yr commenting in a thread which says we r going to attract 150 billions in investments in CPEC alone!!!!!


----------



## freeskylord

Acknowledge said:


> Please get your intelligence tested. I think you must be in the bottom quartile of the entire planet. In that little short post of yours, you made 3 glaring mistakes.
> *
> Mistake number 1 you made:*
> A market is defined by its economic size, not its population size.
> Pakistan is the Worlds 38th largest market. Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Thirty Eighth
> 
> Mistake number 2 you made:*
> Whereas signing of MFN and opening markets is reciprocal. In case you don't understand what that means -
> That would mean Pakistan would get access to the Worlds 7th largest market.
> Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Seventh*.
> 
> All in all, by signing MFN with India, Pakistan would be the bigger beneficiary, not India.
> 
> *Mistake number 3 you made: *
> Lastly, *even if* Pakistan were the Worlds biggest market the size of US, China and Japan _put together_, India would still not put up Kashmir.
> 
> There is no circumstance under which India would ever be ready to barter Kashmir.
> 
> 
> And yet, in 1.5 decades Bangladesh would surpass your economy.
> They have already surpassed Pakistan in all social indicators.




Kindly don't be a professor on economics and guide them. We have lots of problem in home you can contribute towards rectifying mistakes which we are doing.

It's their headache let them cure them selves. Why to help the rival?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

Umair Nawaz said:


> 2) How about i tell u that we dont have any interest in catering yr domestic market, nor do we have a real MNCs which can compete yr own MNCs as well as already established international MNCs which have already consolidated in almost every sector of yr market. Its a lost cause for us but same isnt the case for yr MNCs when it comes to invest and do business in our country. We hardly have a competition.
> 
> So over the surface i do agree by reading the rules it does looks mutual beneficial, but in reality it isnt.


Once again you are wrong. Look up current Pakistani trade with India.
Off the top of my head - Pakistani companies are more competitive than Indian ones in Cement, Textiles and Chemical sectors. These companies are already exporting well to India *despite* the lack of a favourable treaty and shoddy treatment they get in India due to lack of an enabling environment.

That alone shows how competitive they are.

This is just an example.

If you underestimate or are unaware of your countries entrepreneurs then I have no solution for you. Imagine if these companies also had the support of a trade agreement. They would be unstoppable.


> 3) Well then, thats something u will have to with or with MFN or anything else. Anyways lets see.


Yes, this cannot be changed. It shall remain like this.


> Regarding yr t that u wrote that they have already passes in all social indicators, makes me laugh at yr lack of knowledge about my country. Remember! yr commenting in a thread which says we r going to attract 150 billions in investments in CPEC alone!!!!!


No, you need to read up
http://country-facts.findthedata.com/compare/136-182/Bangladesh-vs-Pakistan

And this is old data. Bangladesh has already surpassed Pakistan in social indicators of Health, Literacy, Family Planning, Life Expectancy among others indicators. All this despite them being much behind Pakistan in 1971.

And Their economic growth rate is above Pakistan.

Please look up various stats by world bank and world health organization.
*The day* these statistics change, I will say that as well. For now, these are the stats.



freeskylord said:


> Kindly don't be a professor on economics and guide them. We have lots of problem in home you can contribute towards rectifying mistakes which we are doing.
> 
> It's their headache let them cure them selves. Why to help the rival?


lol.
It doesn't matter. The world becomes a better place with more knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

cloud4000 said:


> $150 billion by China alone? How much is expected from non-Chinese sources?


One can not accurately predict what would be the real FDI investment.

Here are some interesting developments that might play a major role.
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-turkey-sign-tor-for-negotiations-on-fta.403325/

http://www.commerce.gov.pk/?page_id=218

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Acknowledge said:


> Once again you are wrong. Look up current Pakistani trade with India.
> Off the top of my head - Pakistani companies are more competitive than Indian ones in Cement, Textiles and Chemical sectors. These companies are already exporting well to India *despite* the lack of a favourable treaty and shoddy treatment they get in India due to lack of an enabling environment.
> 
> That alone shows how competitive they are.
> 
> This is just an example.
> 
> If you underestimate or are unaware of your countries entrepreneurs then I have no solution for you. Imagine if these companies also had the support of a trade agreement. They would be unstoppable.
> 
> Yes, this cannot be changed. It shall remain like this.
> 
> No, you need to read up
> http://country-facts.findthedata.com/compare/136-182/Bangladesh-vs-Pakistan
> 
> And this is old data. Bangladesh has already surpassed Pakistan in social indicators of Health, Literacy, Family Planning, Life Expectancy among others indicators.
> 
> And Their economic growth rate is above Pakistan.
> 
> Please look up various stats by world bank and world health organization.
> *The day* these statistics change, I will say that as well. For now, these are the stats.


lol have u even seen trade deficit b/w Pakistan &India? Yr gonna fool no one here, so kindly buzz off.

And again u came up with a country like bangladesh!
Son! let me inform u that we r also 7th largest contributor in terms of scientists and engineers too. And on top of it we ARE a nuke power as well which according to western scientists is the fastest growing nuclear state.......And yr talking abt literacy rate? I mean what has bangladesh contributed in terms of science n tech, Stealth Dhoti?? We r even a member of CERN too where yr not even an observer anymore. And yr talking abt literacy rate? i mean seriously!!!

Yr comparing today's handicapped Pakistan which is in a state of war, who lost about 50,000 plus people and 106 billion economic loss in WOT with a country who even hasnt even sacrificed 10% of losses in life and economy in comparison of Pakistan. Still even because of that we managed to grow with 4-5%. This year we r growing at 5.2-5.6%.

Before WOT i mean before 2008 we were growing @7.5% average. We even touched 8% once in the past decade making us fastest growing economy behind China in Asia. U were not even in picture back then and that 8% growth u reached in 2010.

This article clearly mentions that this CPEC will over time contribute to atleast 2% in our already existing growth, so that 5% will easily become 7% in a few years down the line. Even our GDP of today far exceeds Bangladesh's and by the time they will reach us we already would be ahead of them. Do u even know in economical circles of Pakistan we r looking at 1 trillion economy by 2025? There is reason why pakistan is amongst N11 countries for next 10 years.

Now coming back to CPEC, that would atleast bring 150 billions in FDI alone in next 16 years and i havnt been talked abt other sectors of economy, in which Germany, UK, Japan, South Korea, America as well as Turkey, Iran, GCC and Russia is contributing at. Basically west is investing heavily too, to keep us under their camp. And influence this new Asiatic economic connectivity. Before that since 2008 we berely had any FDI but still managed to growth at zardari's times with meager 1-2% till 2010, then it grew till 3% and after NS its now at 5% and above.

And yr comparing us with Bangladesh! which is at best a vessel state of a third world country!!!! Even if for sake of argument i agree that by some miracle they do manage to surpass us then they WILL never be able to hold that position for even a year. Bangladesh has very meager resources in terms of natural resources, oil, gas, minerals, Gold etc only Jude and textile dont make one a respected G20 country. Pakistan BTW is in top 5 when it comes to untapped natural resources since we directly share our borders with middle east and most of our terrain is desert. We r total self sustain in that side.

I mean really grow up and stop playing, its even an insult for us to be compared with a Country like Bangladesh to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Razia Sultana

Umair Nawaz said:


> on per with bangladesh? r u serious? comparing our country with them is like an insult to us. Remember! we already r 26th largest economy in terms of PPP. This with help us get into G20 bracket.
> 
> First go through this thread, since that wasnt the reason for me to quote u. We want u to join CPEC.


I wanted to wish you to grow like India but then I thought you wont like it being compared with us so I said Bangladesh. And whats wrong with BD that you feel insulted being compared with them? Don't you know that their growth rate in last 5 years has been consistently over 6%. Pakistan's highest growth rate (5.54) in last 10 years was less than Bangladesh's lowest growth rate. The export growth and forex reserves have been phenomenal for BD. If someone wishes India to grow her GDP like Papua New Guinea or Ethiopia, we would be very thankful for the kind wishes. Being 6th most populous country with an economy at number 26 is not a great statistics.
As regards to our joining CPEC, India is open for any kind of economic cooperation by keeping differences aside. When we were considered as Soviet ally, we did lots of business with NATO nations and now when we are called US ally, we are doing lots of business with China, When it comes to the future of our children, we are ready to keep aside political differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Razia Sultana said:


> I wanted to wish you to grow like India but then I thought you wont like it being compared with us so I said Bangladesh. And whats wrong with BD that you feel insulted being compared with them? Don't you know that their growth rate in last 5 years has been consistently over 6%. Pakistan's highest growth rate (5.54) in last 10 years was less than Bangladesh's lowest growth rate. Their export growth and forex reserves have been phenomenal for BD. If someone wishes India to grow her GDP like Papua New Guinea or Ethiopia, we would be very thankful for the kind wishes. Being 6th most populous country with an economy at number 26 is not a great statistics.
> As regards to our joining CPEC, India is open for any kind of economic cooperation by keeping differences aside. When we were considered as Soviet ally, we did lots of business with NATO nations and now when we are called US ally, we are doing lots of business with China, When it comes to the future of our children, we are ready to keep aside political differences.


Regarding bangladesh read post#44

Regarding joining CPEC read post#26 onwards with parikrama and see where discussion is going......Thats why i said go through this thread first then post yr reply. BTW yr country isnt open abt joining CPEC thats what im demanding here......So go through this thread and u would know.


----------



## Razia Sultana

Umair Nawaz said:


> Regarding bangladesh read post#44
> 
> Regarding joining CPEC read post#26 onwards with parikrama and see where discussion is going......Thats why i said go through this thread first then post yr reply. BTW yr country isnt open abt joining CPEC thats what im demanding here......So through this thread and u would know.


We have no issues if CPEC passes thru an undisputed territory. Let CPEC pass through Afghanistan, Kazakhistan and not thru Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, I am sure Indian govt. will join it and invest in it heavily. Alternatively would you like to route the CPEC via Jammu, Srinagar, Leh?? Hope you understand what our protest is about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> Once again you are wrong. Look up current Pakistani trade with India.
> Off the top of my head - Pakistani companies are more competitive than Indian ones in Cement, Textiles and Chemical sectors. These companies are already exporting well to India *despite* the lack of a favourable treaty and shoddy treatment they get in India due to lack of an enabling environment.
> 
> That alone shows how competitive they are.
> 
> This is just an example.
> 
> If you underestimate or are unaware of your countries entrepreneurs then I have no solution for you. Imagine if these companies also had the support of a trade agreement. They would be unstoppable.
> 
> Yes, this cannot be changed. It shall remain like this.
> 
> No, you need to read up
> http://country-facts.findthedata.com/compare/136-182/Bangladesh-vs-Pakistan
> 
> And this is old data. Bangladesh has already surpassed Pakistan in social indicators of Health, Literacy, Family Planning, Life Expectancy among others indicators. All this despite them being much behind Pakistan in 1971.
> 
> And Their economic growth rate is above Pakistan.
> 
> Please look up various stats by world bank and world health organization.
> *The day* these statistics change, I will say that as well. For now, these are the stats.
> 
> 
> lol.
> It doesn't matter. The world becomes a better place with more knowledge.



We hate india why would we trade with you?


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> We hate india why would we trade with you?


I don't know. But Pakistan is _already_ trading with us. 

You're not that well informed are you


----------



## hussain0216

Razia Sultana said:


> We have no issues if CPEC passes thru an undisputed territory. Let CPEC pass through Afghanistan, Kazakhistan and not thru Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, I am sure Indian govt. will join it and invest in it heavily. Alternatively would you like to route the CPEC via Jammu, Srinagar, Leh?? Hope you understand what our protest is about.



Only indian occupied Kashmir is disputed

Pakistani kashmir is,a muslim majority state part of Pakistan 

Indian occupied Kashmir is a muslim majority state occupied by hindus



Acknowledge said:


> I don't know. But Pakistan is _already_ trading with us.
> 
> You're not that well informed are you



Not really our trade volumes are pitiful 

We don't even allow india to trade through us to Afghanistan or CA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> Not really our trade volumes are pitiful
> 
> We don't even allow india to trade through us to Afghanistan or CA


Well, you were the one who said why should Pakistan trade with India.

And they do trade with India - worth _billions_ of dollars. You really must ask the _real_ Pakistanis why they do so.


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> Well, you were the one who said why should Pakistan trade with India.
> 
> And they do trade with India - worth _billions_ of dollars. You really must ask the _real_ Pakistanis why they do so.



Our trade volumes are pitiful considering we are 1.5 billion people 

All because of indian occupation of Kashmir 

Pakistan is a 200 million market a nation on the cusp of economic revolution, the worlds companies will clamour to do business simply because Pakistan is underdeveloped and needs everything 

India will be frozen out and will lose a enormous market on its door step

As Pakistan grows it means mo money, and mo money means mo weapons and they will be pointed at you

Just to go on from the other thread where we were talking about the consequences of your kashmir occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Razia Sultana said:


> We have no issues if CPEC passes thru an undisputed territory. Let CPEC pass through Afghanistan, Kazakhistan and not thru Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, I am sure Indian govt. will join it and invest in it heavily. Alternatively would you like to route the CPEC via Jammu, Srinagar, Leh?? Hope you understand what our protest is about.


 how old r u kid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> Our trade volumes are pitiful considering we are 1.5 billion people
> 
> All because of indian occupation of Kashmir
> 
> Pakistan is a 200 million market a nation on the cusp of economic revolution, the worlds companies will clamour to do business simply because Pakistan is underdeveloped and needs everything
> 
> India will be frozen out and will lose a enormous market on its door step
> 
> As Pakistan grows it means mo money, and mo money means mo weapons and they will be pointed at you
> 
> Just to go on from the other thread where we were talking about the consequences of your kashmir occupation


All your boasting would have made sense if you were talking to an Afghan (maybe). It doesn't make sense for you to be saying these things to me - an Indian.

Our market is much larger than yours, our growth rates are also much more than yours. All the worlds companies are trying to enter India _now_ and by every indication or statistic available to mankind, India will be the third or fourth largest economy in the world in a couple of decades.

An analogy would be like a Cuban trying to boast of Cuba's economic potential (note - not performance, just unrealistic _potential) _to US.


All that means ''mo money, and mo money means mo weapons and they will be pointed at you". What do you know, you turned out to be right on this one.

But all this talk - actual forecasts on my end, and wishful thinking on yours - detracts from the real issue.

Why _are_ the _real_ Pakistanis trading with India. That too in multiple billions of dollars.
And why is it increasing!

Whether pitiful or not...After all even one dollar should be too much. Should you not be talking about this to the real Pakistanis then instead of talking to an Indian.

After, they are the ones who decide what happens in Pakistan, not the likes of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

I have gone through all the posts and not one Pakistani member has asked whether it's $150B worth of 'investment' from China or $150B of 'loans'. There's a pretty big difference.


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> All your boasting would have made sense if you were talking to an Afghan (maybe). It doesn't make sense for you to be saying these things to me - an Indian.
> 
> Our market is much larger than yours, our growth rates are also much more than yours. All the worlds companies are trying to enter India _now_ and by every indication or statistic available to mankind, India will be the third or fourth largest economy in the world in a couple of decades.
> 
> An analogy would be like a Cuban trying to boast of Cuba's economic potential (note - not performance, just unrealistic _potential) _to US.
> 
> 
> All that means ''mo money, and mo money means mo weapons and they will be pointed at you". What do you know, you turned out to be right on this one.
> 
> But all this talk - actual forecasts on my end, and wishful thinking on yours - detracts from the real issue.
> 
> Why _are_ the _real_ Pakistanis trading with India. That too in multiple billions of dollars.
> And why is it increasing!
> 
> Whether pitiful or not...After all even one dollar should be too much. Should you not be talking about this to the real Pakistanis then instead of talking to an Indian.
> 
> After, they are the ones who decide what happens in Pakistan, not the likes of you.



On the contrary the fact that it is pitiful reflects the hostility that exists

Business men will want to make a profit and will sell their souls to the devil let alone to make a quick buck with India

So some trade is no surprise but to suggest that is comparable to normal trade relations between states is laughable 

Our trade os seriously curtailed and barebones at best a continuation of our hostility over Kashmir 

Long may hostilities continue


----------



## AUz

Acknowledge said:


> All your boasting would have made sense if you were talking to an Afghan (maybe). It doesn't make sense for you to be saying these things to me - an Indian.
> 
> Our market is much larger than yours, our growth rates are also much more than yours. All the worlds companies are trying to enter India _now_ and by every indication or statistic available to mankind, India will be the third or fourth largest economy in the world in a couple of decades.
> 
> An analogy would be like a Cuban trying to boast of Cuba's economic potential (note - not performance, just unrealistic _potential) _to US.
> 
> 
> All that means ''mo money, and mo money means mo weapons and they will be pointed at you". What do you know, you turned out to be right on this one.
> 
> But all this talk - actual forecasts on my end, and wishful thinking on yours - detracts from the real issue.
> 
> Why _are_ the _real_ Pakistanis trading with India. That too in multiple billions of dollars.
> And why is it increasing!
> 
> Whether pitiful or not...After all even one dollar should be too much. Should you not be talking about this to the real Pakistanis then instead of talking to an Indian.
> 
> After, they are the ones who decide what happens in Pakistan, not the likes of you.




Dude, you and your awful smelly india are literally the largest open air shithole of the world with majority of indians lacking basic toilets and sh!tting in open---and you give examples and relate yourself to be "U.S" and Pakistan, a nuclear state, with "cuba" 

Way to soothe your soul but reality doesn't change. india is a sh!thole that is a conquered, defeated, destroyed land with your "actual" india being divided into four parts by superior Muslims---and three out of these four parts are now directly ruled by us.

But hey, you are "U.S" facing "cuba"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRF

What is CPEC?


----------



## danger007

AUz said:


> Dude, you and your awful smelly india are literally the largest open air shithole of the world with majority of indians lacking basic toilets and sh!tting in open---and you give examples and relate yourself to be "U.S" and Pakistan, a nuclear state, with "cuba"
> 
> Way to soothe your soul but reality doesn't change. india is a sh!thole that is a conquered, defeated, destroyed land with your "actual" india being divided into four parts by superior Muslims---and three out of these four parts are now directly ruled by us.
> 
> But hey, you are "U.S" facing "cuba"...





@waz @WAJsal


----------



## AUz

Razia Sultana said:


> We have no issues if CPEC passes thru an undisputed territory. Let CPEC pass through Afghanistan, Kazakhistan and not thru Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, I am sure Indian govt. will join it and invest in it heavily. Alternatively would you like to route the CPEC via Jammu, Srinagar, Leh?? Hope you understand what our protest is about.



You can protest all you want--nobody cares because you are an irrelevant nobody.

CPEC will continue and pass through our territory of Gilgit-Baltistan--and China, Arabs, Turks, Central Asians, and even Iranians have openly showed interest in investing in our projects despite punny india's "protest" 

So you can keep doing your cute cute 'protests' and we'll keep building infrastructure, roads, dams, energy projects, and so on everywhere in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> On the contrary the fact that it is pitiful reflects the hostility that exists
> 
> Business men will want to make a profit and will sell their souls to the devil let alone to make a quick buck with India
> 
> So some trade is no surprise but to suggest that is comparable to normal trade relations between states is laughable
> 
> Our trade os seriously curtailed and barebones at best a continuation of our hostility over Kashmir
> 
> Long may hostilities continue


Businessmen sell their souls to the Devil? 
I would say why has Pakistan elected a PM who does not want to stop trade..but I know you would probably be against Nawaz and previous PM's.

Barebones would mean nothing more than a few million dollars at best, not billions of dollars!

Why has Pakistan _Army_ not stopped trade then? Are they businessmen as well?
Why doesn't Jamaat e Islami or someone picket the border to stop trade?

What is the matter then? Has Pakistan _not even one_ moral person left? Other than a Britisher like you ofcourse!


----------



## ghameed

FRF said:


> What is CPEC?


*C*utie *P*ies and *E*nemy *C*ats


----------



## SouI

Umair Nawaz said:


> Remember in afghanistan we have beaten 28 countries alliance called NATO. It was 28 vs 2 (Pakistan and real Afghanistan ie Taliban).


Oh so you guys fought against us with islamist terrorists? Good to know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Razia Sultana

AUz said:


> You can protest all you want--nobody cares because you are an irrelevant nobody.
> 
> CPEC will continue and pass through our territory of Gilgit-Baltistan--and China, Arabs, Turks, Central Asians, and even Iranians have openly showed interest in investing in our projects despite punny india's "protest"
> 
> So you can keep doing your cute cute 'protests' and we'll keep building infrastructure, roads, dams, energy projects, and so on everywhere in Pakistan.


Off course its a small formal protest, nothing beyond. We are not like Afghans who wont even let you construct a gate at the borders.


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> Businessmen sell their souls to the Devil?
> I would say why has Pakistan elected a PM who does not want to stop trade..but I know you would probably be against Nawaz and previous PM's.
> 
> Barebones would mean nothing more than a few million dollars at best, not billions of dollars!
> 
> Why has Pakistan _Army_ not stopped trade then? Are they businessmen as well?
> Why doesn't Jamaat e Islami or someone picket the border to stop trade?
> 
> What is the matter then? Has Pakistan _not even one_ moral person left? Other than a Britisher like you ofcourse!



A few billion amongst some of the most populated states of the world is bare bones 

We dont even let you truck a few goods to Afghanistan 

Trade between Pakistan and india is so insignificant that it needs little ptotest

It is not allowed to become significant, India is denied favoured trading partner status, Indian trucks are refused access to any nation through Pakistan and Pakistan will harm any indian interests we find objectionable especially in Afghanistan 

As Pakistan grows you still won't find any Tata's here


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> A few billion amongst some of the most populated states of the world is bare bones
> 
> We dont even let you truck a few goods to Afghanistan
> 
> Trade between Pakistan and india is so insignificant that it needs little ptotest
> 
> It is not allowed to become significant, India is denied favoured trading partner status, Indian trucks are refused access to any nation through Pakistan and Pakistan will harm any indian interests we find objectionable especially in Afghanistan
> 
> As Pakistan grows you still won't find any Tata's here


Well, Pakistan is not really a big market. As I pointed out, it is the 28th largest market in the world. Hardly anything to crow about. We fry bigger fish.

But the trade at the moment is $3 billion directly and indirect trade is estimated to be more than the direct trade.

You are saying that $6 billion in a country whose military budget is around $7 billion is peanuts or 'hardly anything'.

You *ducked* the question.
Even a single dollar should have been too much because India is an enemy and Pakistan hates India. Every single dollar that goes to India from Pakistan increases India's military and intelligence services which is used against Pakistan.

Is the Pakistan Army not moral then?
Are the Jamaat e Islami and PTI not moral then?

Because there is no other explanation for such immorality being committed

Do tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

SouI said:


> Oh so you guys fought against us with islamist terrorists? Good to know!





Acknowledge said:


> Well, Pakistan is not really a big market. As I pointed out, it is the 28th largest market in the world. Hardly anything to crow about. We fry bigger fish.
> 
> But the trade at the moment is $3 billion directly and indirect trade is estimated to be more than the direct trade.
> 
> You are saying that $6 billion in a country whose military budget is around $7 billion is peanuts or 'hardly anything'.
> 
> You *ducked* the question.
> Even a single dollar should have been too much because India is an enemy and Pakistan hates India. Every single dollar that goes to India from Pakistan increases India's military and intelligence services which is used against Pakistan.
> 
> Is the Pakistan Army not moral then?
> Are the Jamaat e Islami and PTI not moral then?
> 
> Because there is no other explanation for such immorality being committed
> 
> Do tell.



Pakistan will become one of the fastest growing markets over the next few decades, we have a population of 200 million, infrastructure is getting a major boost and energy situation is being resolved.

We are in reality underdeveloped and in need of everything and the potential for growth and investment returns is enormous

India being blocked from such a massive market on its door step will be one of its biggest failures



Indirect trade and estimates are not worth talking about, 3 billion trade between 1.5 billion people in india Pakistan is piss poor beyond words

Trade between Pakistan and india is still open its just so low and poor why would anyone protest it?
If Pak gave india favoured trading partner status or allowed indian cars etc access to Pakistan market then you will see protests

In the same way you blame us for Mumbai, Pathankot, Kashmir uprising shouldn't you be protesting trade with Pakistan i mean where are the Hindutva brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan will become one of the fastest growing markets over the next few decades, we have a population of 200 million, infrastructure is getting a major boost and energy situation is being resolved.
> 
> We are in reality underdeveloped and in need of everything and the potential for growth and investment returns is enormous
> 
> India being blocked from such a massive market on its door step will be one of its biggest failures
> 
> 
> 
> Indirect trade and estimates are not worth talking about, 3 billion trade between 1.5 billion people in india Pakistan is piss poor beyond words
> 
> Trade between Pakistan and india is still open its just so low and poor why would anyone protest it?
> If Pak gave india favoured trading partner status or allowed indian cars etc access to Pakistan market then you will see protests


Which basically means you are avoiding answering the question I am asking.

You say that India is an enemy and therefore there should be no trade.

Every *dollar* that Pakistan trades with India leads to India acting against Pakistan and Pakistanis (which means against muslims). This much is fact. Heck I'll even throw in Kashmiris here because you are a _lovely_ Islamist. Sadly most Islamists tend to hide accepting this in open.

Now, it would be only moral to ensure that not a single dollar goes to India.

So...are you implying that Pakistan Army and the entire country of Pakistan has not a single moral person?


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> Which basically means you are avoiding answering the question I am asking.
> 
> You say that India is an enemy and therefore there should be no trade.
> 
> Every *dollar* that Pakistan trades with India leads to India acting against Pakistan and Pakistanis (which means against muslims). This much is fact. Heck I'll even throw in Kashmiris here because you are a _lovely_ Islamist. Sadly most Islamists tend to hide accepting this in open.
> 
> Now, it would be only moral to ensure that not a single dollar goes to India.
> 
> So...are you implying that Pakistan Army and the entire country of Pakistan has not a single moral person?



There is no avoiding anything

Its like saying where are the Hindutva brigade in stopping trade with Pakistan

You blame us for Mumbai, Pathankot, Kashmir, Parliament attack

Why are you funding us to harm you more?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Umair Nawaz said:


> india must understand that prosperity of Pakistan is in its direct interests. India cant have a smooth rise in isolation and ignoring south asian countries bordering it directly.
> 
> Rather then sponsoring terrorists to sabotage it, it should join the project itself for transit facilities it has long desired from Pakistan. Atleast show yr interest and intent publicly to be part of this project just as Iran, KSA, Turkey and GCC, CARs have.
> 
> Pakistan and Pakistan's military has already indirectly indicated that it would welcome indian involvement in CPEC, that is why eastern route is passing through lahore in a hope to tempt u to join it and gain mutual benefits rather then sabotaging it. @Horus


How can India take part in CPEC when even the most comprehensive of measures (such as granting MFN status to India) have not been rolled out?

India's position for a long time has been a prosperous Pakistan is in india's best interests. 

India is not the one blocking economic activity or cooperation in the region, that would be Pakistan. There is a reason SAARC has done next to nothing and BBIN has been formulated (and is already implementing agreements).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRF

ghameed said:


> *C*utie *P*ies and *E*nemy *C*ats


absolute fail joke, 1/10 for effort. Better luck next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> There is no avoiding anything
> 
> Its like saying where are the Hindutva brigade in stopping trade with Pakistan
> 
> You blame us for Mumbai, Pathankot, Kashmir, Parliament attack
> 
> Why are you funding us to harm you more?


I did expect that you would not be the sharpest tool in the shed. And you did not disappoint.

In the Indo-Pak trade, Pakistan has a trade deficit with India. Do you know what that means? It means by trading with Pakistan, we _make_ money. That money is funneled into ...well you know 

Now why would we stop trade.

*So once again?*
Do you think the Pakistani Army does not have a single moral person? Or that Pakistan Army is not moral ?
Or do you think that entire Pakistan does not have a single moral person ?

That it takes a British born to tell the other Pakistanis what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Acknowledge said:


> Which basically means you are avoiding answering the question I am asking.
> 
> You say that India is an enemy and therefore there should be no trade.
> 
> Every *dollar* that Pakistan trades with India leads to India acting against Pakistan and Pakistanis (which means against muslims). This much is fact. Heck I'll even throw in Kashmiris here because you are a _lovely_ Islamist. Sadly most Islamists tend to hide accepting this in open.
> 
> Now, it would be only moral to ensure that not a single dollar goes to India.
> 
> So...are you implying that Pakistan Army and the entire country of Pakistan has not a single moral person?





You don't get his point, do you. Pakistan will become fastest growing market over decades.. which means in future ( after decades) pakistan will see high growth rate, and India will wait and sit idle... he is ignoring India is at present one of the fastest growing large economy..


----------



## FRF

Hit em where it hurts, their micro penis!!


----------



## Acknowledge

danger007 said:


> You don't get his point, do you. Pakistan will become fastest growing market over decades.. which means in future ( after decades) pakistan will see high growth rate, and India will wait and sit idle... he is ignoring India is at present one of the fastest growing large economy..


Come on man. Don't ruin it for me. I'm having so much fun with this brilliant Islamist gentleman.

You could even say..I'm having a _blast_ (no pun intended )


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> I did expect that you would not be the sharpest tool in the shed. And you did not disappoint.
> 
> In the Indo-Pak trade, Pakistan has a trade deficit with India. Do you know what that means? It means by trading with Pakistan, we _make_ money. That money is funneled into ...well you know
> 
> Now why would we stop trade.
> 
> *So once again?*
> Do you think the Pakistani Army does not have a single moral person?
> Or do you think that entire Pakistan does not have a single moral person ?
> 
> That it takes a British born to tell the other Pakistanis what to do.



Wait you mean to say we have a deficit out of the miniscule 3 billion in trade we are doing

Still even if we make 1 billion that is alot of stone pelters in Kashmir, I mean why do you want more Pathankot's to happen, where are the hindu righteous to stop the trade at the border how many Mumbai attacks do you want to fund?


----------



## danger007

Acknowledge said:


> Come on man. Don't ruin it for me. I'm having so much fun with this brilliant Islamist gentleman.
> 
> You could say..I'm having a blast (no pun intended )




just avoid religious talk.. you don't need to use it, as they are bringing religious everywhere.. don't degrade your self ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

hussain0216 said:


> Wait you mean to say we have a deficit out of the miniscule 3 billion in trade we are doing
> 
> Still even if we make 1 billion that is alot of stone pelters in Kashmir, I mean why do you want more Pathankot's to happen, where are the hindu righteous to stop the trade at the border how many Mumbai attacks do you want to fund?


Avoided my point deliberately did you.


----------



## hussain0216

Acknowledge said:


> Avoided my point deliberately did you.



You don't have a point

India-Pak trade is tiny, we have a openly hostile stance towards India in all spheres including trade and you want to know why the miniscule trade we do have isnt blockaded when the same argument applies to you.

Just be aware that you will be frozen out in the future apart from barebones trade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

*China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is planned to shoot up for a $ 150 billion investment, And a new whole world of business that will make it the largest economic region, as details of its size and stature are unveiled this week.

The plan is to connect three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asian Republics and aligning it with the entire South, Northern and North-Western regions.

"CPEC will blaze a whole new trail," Chinese President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Nawaz Shairf say.

The latest "Summit of top government leaders and Investors" which has just concluded in Islamabad, projects the overall international investment in CPEC, covering 2014 to 2030, will shoot up to $150 billion, terming the $46 billion initial plans for it as just the starters - just the beginning of its phase one. Prime minister Nawaz Shairf, while inaugurating the summit said CPEC is going to change fate of the entire region. He said it will eliminate poverty and unemployment and bring the people up-front into the mainstream of modern and developed countries.

"The CPEC project is the fusion of President Xi's 'one Belt One-Road' with Pakistan's 'Vision 2025', which is sought to harness Pakistan's geo-political position into geo-economic advantage by connecting the three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asia," Sharif said.*


Good news for Pakistan and the rest of world. Expect Indian medias to do some collateral damage given the recent Indian articles has been flooded on the topic of CPEC alone. 

# On a personal note; why Imranistan are always in foul mood when it comes to CPEC? I never understood that part. Don't they love Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SouI said:


> Oh so you guys fought against us with islamist terrorists? Good to know!


Islamist terrorists? Yr kidding right? And we didnt asked u to join these Crusade Armies of NATO and attack our Muslim World.

But then again history has repeated itself again. We WON they lost!

Thats all it matters in the end. And regarding the term '' islamist terrorists'' that u used, all i can say is stop licking the christian crusaders behinds. They would never consider u their equal no matter if u become one of them.



Abingdonboy said:


> How can India take part in CPEC when even the most comprehensive of measures (such as granting MFN status to India) have not been rolled out?
> 
> India's position for a long time has been a prosperous Pakistan is in india's best interests.
> 
> India is not the one blocking economic activity or cooperation in the region, that would be Pakistan. There is a reason SAARC has done next to nothing and BBIN has been formulated (and is already implementing agreements).


Focus on CPEC alone. U have long desired our transit routes and here is yr chance of getting them. MFN etc r different and any access for yr MNCs or any market access would happen only when u will give up on Kashmir, our stance is clear here.

Regarding indian verbal position, yes it is for now but only verbal which frankly nobody buys, yr actions must reflect that which they dont. eg Kulbhushan Yadav and the statements of yr leaders for past 2 years on CPEC and Pakistan's prosperity.

regarding SAARC, dont make me laugh BBIN is just a cookie from yr country to make these small countries depend on u economically. CPEC is a real regional project with proper railway, pipelines, road networks, fiber optics, industrial zones etc etc which is slated to attract 150 billion in FDI other then its initial 46 billion in FDI. We have multipal regional countries interested in it and and investing in that too like Turkey, Iran, GCC, CARs and Russia. So rather then sabotaging it its better to become part of this regional economic integration network for yr own good and for transit trade and energy routes u long desired.


----------



## LA se Karachi

Acknowledge said:


> Please get your intelligence tested. I think you must be in the bottom quartile of the entire planet. In that little short post of yours, you made 3 glaring mistakes.
> *
> Mistake number 1 you made:*
> A market is defined by its economic size, not its population size.
> Pakistan is the Worlds 38th largest market. Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Thirty Eighth*





Acknowledge said:


> *Mistake number 2 you made:*
> Whereas signing of MFN and opening markets is reciprocal. In case you don't understand what that means -
> That would mean Pakistan would get access to the Worlds 7th largest market.
> Yes, let me reiterate that for you - *Seventh*.
> 
> All in all, by signing MFN with India, Pakistan would be the bigger beneficiary, not India.


*
First mistake you made:*

Just because one country's market is larger than another's, does not mean that the country that would benefit most from a trade agreement would always be the smaller one. That's absurd. Smaller countries have trade agreements with China, that does not mean that they are the ones that benefit most from it. It's often China. That's one of the more foolish things that I've heard in a while.
*


Acknowledge said:



And yet, in 1.5 decades Bangladesh would surpass your economy.

Click to expand...



Second mistake you made:*

Sorry to burst your bubble, but Bangladesh's economy is not going to surpass Pakistan's economy:






_*http://www.pwc.com/jp/en/japan-press-room/press-release/2015/world-in-2050-150227.html*_






_https://www.pwc.com/gx/en/issues/the-economy/assets/world-in-2050-february-2015.pdf

_


Acknowledge said:


> They have already surpassed Pakistan in all social indicators.




*Third mistake you made: *

_All _social indicators? Really? Bangladesh is ahead on some indicators, but we are ahead on some too. It remains behind on many important ones like poverty (among others):






*$1.90 or less a day:*

Pakistan: 8.3%

India: 21.3%

Bangladesh: 43.7%


*$3.10 or less a day:*

Pakistan: 45%

India: 58%

Bangladesh: 77.6%

_http://povertydata.worldbank.org/poverty/region/SAS
http://databank.worldbank.org/data/reports.aspx?source=poverty-and-equity-database_


Bangladesh has surpassed India on many social indicators too, but you conveniently left that out. Especially when it comes to defecating in the open. They live longer than people in India too (not just Pakistan).

Next time, do a little research before posting. It will help prevent you, and those up-voting your inaccurate posts, from looking foolish.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Abingdonboy said:


> How can India take part in CPEC when even the most comprehensive of measures (such as granting MFN status to India) have not been rolled out?
> 
> India's position for a long time has been a prosperous Pakistan is in india's best interests.
> 
> India is not the one blocking economic activity or cooperation in the region, that would be Pakistan. There is a reason SAARC has done next to nothing and BBIN has been formulated (and is already implementing agreements).


Focus on CPEC alone. U have long desired our transit routes and here is yr chance of getting them. MFN etc r different and any access for yr MNCs or any market access would happen only when u will give up on Kashmir, our stance is clear here.

Regarding indian verbal position, yes it is for now but only verbal which frankly nobody buys, yr actions must reflect that which they dont. eg Kulbhushan Yadav and the statements of yr leaders for past 2 years on CPEC and Pakistan's prosperity.

regarding SAARC, dont make me laugh BBIN is just a cookie from yr country to make these small countries depend on u economically. CPEC is a real regional project with proper railway, pipelines, road networks, fiber optics, industrial zones etc etc which is slated to attract 150 billion in FDI other then its initial 46 billion in FDI. We have multipal regional countries interested in it and and investing in that too like Turkey, Iran, GCC, CARs and Russia. So rather then sabotaging it its better to become part of this regional economic integration network for yr own good and for transit trade and energy routes u long desired.


LA se Karachi said:


> *First mistake you made:*
> 
> Just because one country's market is larger than another's, does not mean that the country that would benefit most from a trade agreement would always be the smaller one. That's absurd. Smaller countries have trade agreements with China, that does not mean that they are the ones that benefit most from it. It's often China. That's one of the more foolish things that I've heard in a while.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Second mistake you made:*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Bangladesh's economy is not going to surpass Pakistan's economy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*http://www.pwc.com/jp/en/japan-press-room/press-release/2015/world-in-2050-150227.html*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://www.pwc.com/gx/en/issues/the-economy/assets/world-in-2050-february-2015.pdf
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *Third mistake you made: *
> 
> _All _social indicators? Really? Bangladesh is ahead on some indicators, but we are ahead on some too. It remains behind on many important ones like poverty (among others):
> 
> View attachment 334374
> 
> 
> *$1.90 a day:*
> 
> Pakistan: 8.3%
> 
> India: 21.3%
> 
> Bangladesh: 43.7%
> 
> 
> *$3.10 a day:*
> 
> Pakistan: 45%
> 
> India: 58%
> 
> Bangladesh: 77.6%
> 
> _http://povertydata.worldbank.org/poverty/region/SAS
> http://databank.worldbank.org/data/reports.aspx?source=poverty-and-equity-database_
> 
> 
> Bangladesh has surpassed India on many social indicators too, but you conveniently left that out. Especially when it comes to defecating in the open. They live longer than people in India too (not just Pakistan).
> 
> Next time, do a little research before posting. It will help prevent you, and those up-voting your inaccurate posts, from looking foolish.


exactly! thats what i was saying these two @Razia Sultana @Acknowledge were making me laugh at them by comparing us with mere a indian vessel state with no value.
Specially that @Razia Sultana should be given an award of being PDF's most ignorant member.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Finer

Umair Nawaz said:


> exactly! thats what i was saying these two @Razia Sultana @Acknowledge were making me laugh at them by comparing us with mere a indian vessel state with no value.
> Specially that @Razia Sultana should be given an award of being PDF's most ignorant member.



I wouldn't call it ignorant. It is more like they are getting desperate. Their desperation to corrupt the narrative is the sign of acknowledging the real threat of CPEC to Chabby port in silent, hence the desperation tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dadeechi

Umair Nawaz said:


> 'They plan they plot, so does Allah and Allah is the best of planners' ; Quran



Allah may be the best planner but Krishna is the greatest planner and the executioner

*For the protection of the good, for the destruction of evil-doers, 
For the sake of firmly establishing righteousness, I am born from age to age - Bhagavad Gita Chapter 4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

nick_indian said:


> That's a huge amount guys. Congratulations



THANKZZZZZ


----------



## Mrc

Cpec may or may not attract 150 billion USD but it sure will invite 150 billion neighbours with fire blowing from rear ends...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Finer

dadeechi said:


> Allah may be the best planner but Krishna is the greatest planner and the executioner
> 
> *For the protection of the good, for the destruction of evil-doers,
> For the sake of firmly establishing righteousness, I am born from age to age - Bhagavad Gita Chapter 4*



I am beginning to think Krishna was Prophet like Muhammad (PBUTA). The fact that they died show they are nothing more than mortal. Real cards belong to A CREATOR WHO enjoys being worshiped from the billion followers segregated into many Religions in their own languages. 



Mrc said:


> Cpec may or may not attract 150 billion USD *but it sure will invite 150 billion neighbours with fire blowing from rear ends*...



I believe it has already begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Razia Sultana said:


> Off course its a small formal protest, nothing beyond. We are not like Afghans who wont even let you construct a gate at the borders.



Who the f*ck are Afghans to not let us do anything? 

We constructed the gate, and now are constructing even more gates.

Afghans tried to interfere, and they were taken to knife's edge by our artillery. After that, they are "okay" with us building gates at the border

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## randomradio

Fallen King said:


> I am beginning to think Krishna was Prophet like Muhammad (PBUTA). The fact that they died show they are nothing more than mortal. Real cards belong to A CREATOR WHO enjoys being worshiped from the billion followers segregated into many Religions in their own languages.



Krishna never dies. He simply leaves the Earth to his own planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

randomradio said:


> Krishna never dies. He simply leaves the Earth to his own planet.



We could argue that bodies disintegrate in Earth but soul lives on and teleport to another worlds that is invisible to our naked eyes or our naked mortal world for that matter. That's what Islam calls Hereafter or Afterlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Fallen King said:


> We could argue that bodies disintegrate in Earth but soul lives on and teleporte to another worlds. That's what Islam calls Hereafter or Afterlife.



No, it's not the same thing. Krishna, Rama etc are avatars of Vishnu, they are eternal, they cannot die.

And the Dashavatara of Vishnu is symbolic to evolution. Krishna was one among 10.

And the concept of heaven and hell in Hinduism is very different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

randomradio said:


> No, it's not the same thing. Krishna, Rama etc are avatars of Vishnu, they are eternal, they cannot die.
> 
> And the Dashavatara of Vishnu is symbolic to evolution. Krishna was one among 10.
> 
> And the concept of heaven and hell in Hinduism is very different.



Avatars, Prophets, Agents, Messengers, and whatever the title that represents the side of God. The idea is the same.


----------



## randomradio

Fallen King said:


> Avatars, Prophets, Agents, Messengers, and whatever the title that represents the side of God. The idea is the same.



No, there's a pretty big difference. In Islam, there's a prophet who was mortal. In Hinduism, God himself came down to live among humans. Avatar in Hinduism is not equal to Prophets, Agents, Messengers or whatever title you have in Abrahamic religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

randomradio said:


> No, there's a pretty big difference. In Islam, there's a prophet who was mortal. In Hinduism, God himself came down to live among humans. Avatar in Hinduism is not equal to Prophets, Agents, Messengers or whatever title you have in Abrahamic religions.



Avatars died, some were killed. The fact is they were born to the mortal's Mother, lived, and died/killed suggest they were human beings. They were mortal as many human beings. As for the representative of God, it boils down to the title. Pick any title. Agents, Prophets, Messengers, Avatars, you name it. 

Fun fact: God has never lived among human beings in the history of mankind. It is consistent with most religions and make sense to differentiate from Monotheism to Polytheism. Even Bhagvad Gita preaches ONENESS OF GOD; INVISIBLE ONENESS OF GOD.


----------



## randomradio

Fallen King said:


> Avatars died, some were killed. The fact is they were born to the mortal's Mother, lived, and died/killed suggest they were human beings. They were mortal as many human beings. As for the representative of God, it boils down to the title. Pick any title. Agents, Prophets, Messengers, Avatars, you name it.
> 
> Fun fact: God has never lived among human beings in the history of mankind. It is consistent with most religions and make sense to differentiate from Monotheism to Polytheism. Even Bhagvad Gita preaches ONENESS OF GOD; INVISIBLE ONENESS OF GOD.



I would suggest actually reading about Hinduism.


----------



## Finer

randomradio said:


> I would suggest actually reading about Hinduism.



I have, and with the confident to back my consistent statements.


----------



## Clutch

Fallen King said:


> We could argue that bodies disintegrate in Earth but soul lives on and teleport to another worlds that is invisible to our naked eyes or our naked mortal world for that matter. That's what Islam calls Hereafter or Afterlife.


Every religion talkes about the metaphysical ...
Even secular philosophy and psychology deals with the metaphysical "what is"



Fallen King said:


> I am beginning to think Krishna was Prophet like Muhammad (PBUTA). The fact that they died show they are nothing more than mortal. Real cards belong to A CREATOR WHO enjoys being worshiped from the billion followers segregated into many Religions in their own languages.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it has already begun.




What do you mean by PBUTA acronym?


----------



## Finer

Clutch said:


> Every religion talkes about the metaphysical ...
> Even secular philosophy and psychology deals with the metaphysical "what is"
> 
> What do you mean by PBUTA acronym?



Fair enough. PBUTA means Peace Be Upon Them All. That is my way of respecting them all; Krishna, Muhammad (PBUTA).


----------



## Clutch

Fallen King said:


> Fair enough. PBUTA means Peace Be Upon Them All. That is my way of respecting them all; Krishna, Muhammad (PBUTA).


Cool....

This trend has astrayed..... CPEC folks not ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

